# Hi there - Opera Fan here



## noellekelley (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new to the forums and I'm a bit of an opera fan (ok, huge fan  ) and I just found these forums while trying to promote something new near my home - the Grimeborn Opera festival which is really doing amazing things for opera in London.

The Grimeborn Opera Festival in London is turning opera on it's head and if you haven't had an opportunity to see the performance or at least read more about it (here is a great interview with the producer) you should definitely take a look. It's something that appeals to both true opera lovers and people who are less than enthralled by the genre.

I'm interested to hear what people think about taking something as traditional and classical as opera and making it appeal to a wider audience. I mean, it's brilliant, don't get me wrong. But is there a point where it's not opera any more? What do you think?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

noellekelley said:


> I'm interested to hear what people think about taking something as traditional and classical as opera and making it appeal to a wider audience. I mean, it's brilliant, don't get me wrong. But is there a point where it's not opera any more? What do you think?


What I find strange about the opera at the moment is that at a time when some are almost (too?) fanatical about period practice and instruments we see the exact opposite happening in opera production. I find some modern productions utterly absurd and incomprehensible for anyone who is not familiar with the work in question. I love opera though.

BTW, welcome to the forum


----------

